# Consultation with a family member/patient not present



## LStana (Jun 16, 2016)

Has anyone ever billed a visit when the doctor sees a family member with the patient not present? We had a patient's wife come in for a consultation with the doctor and to get paperwork filled out. 
Thank you!


----------



## slivingston (Jun 16, 2016)

Our office has billed these types of service previously.  The provider needs to document the reason for the visit and what was discussed along with the time spent, as these are time based.  We will then use Z71.0.  The only issue is that a lot of insurances will not pay for these services.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 16, 2016)

Also since the word "consultation" is highly misused and i never know if the person says it out of habit or not. So, I wanted to make sure to mention that this is a regular old E&M and not a consultation code. If payer allows visits without patient present.



slivingston said:


> The only issue is that a lot of insurances will not pay for these services.



Medicare is the big one that doesn't allow visits without patient present.


----------



## LStana (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you for your response. Very helpful! Also, just to clarify; the E/M would be billed under the family member that came in, not the patient, correct?


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 20, 2016)

LStana said:


> Thank you for your response. Very helpful! Also, just to clarify; the E/M would be billed under the family member that came in, not the patient, correct?



If allowed, it will go under the patient the visit was discussing.


----------



## LStana (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

